# Tyco 440x2



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

who races these?

do any of you race them with NASCAR bodies?

I have 1 wide pan chassis with a nascar body, but I need a NASCAR body for my narrow chassis tyco,

what nascar bodies fit the narrow tyco, and do any of have 1 for sale or trade?

do you prefer the narrow or wide chassis for racing


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tyco never made nascar bodies to fit on narrow chassis. only wide pan. just fyi. 

Wes


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Yes, Tyco has NASCAR bodies for the narrow chassis. Back in the day, they had the Buick body in various liveries for one version. I believe they also had a Pontiac Petty version of that same GM body style.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Tyco 1980's Nascar*

When I first read I thought , what narrow chassis?

but the old 80's GM style

tyco narrow chassis is a rocketship
swap a mattel 3.5 ohm (I just keep bulkheads together & swap whole pacackage)
maybe some double springs
better shoes
get some wheels to match rail height

probably just lighter weight than wide chassis
& narrow chassis body combo just holds better


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yeah
running box stock class

the narrow has more flex and the mags can be closer to the rails I think.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man sorry i totally forgot about those buick and oldsmobile. my bad..

Wes


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

Put some float in those bodies and they handle pretty good. the Oldsmobile was also for a slim chasis. Is the wide gap arm usable in the rules?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think they may be.
yeah i have thought about that.:thumbsup:

But I will keep the cars going with the narrow window arms for now.
we are allowed to sand the front tires or put the narrow chassis front tires on the wide pan. That does help a lot


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I like the nice color coord front o-rings in the pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## Killer33 (Oct 10, 2014)

I came across an aftermarket conversion / buddy clip on Ebay that allows an AFX hardbody to be used on a narrow 440x2 chassis. It would come in handy when racing a Tyco platform.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually the pan chassis is a little lower than the narrow chassis and it is made of a stiffer plastic. On the typical sectional track the more flexible narrow chassis might work better.


----------

